# Southlands Pleasureland motorhome parking



## amydan (Sep 8, 2009)

Thinking of going to Southport and staying on this motorhome park for new years eve. Has anyone been and what facilities are there.


----------



## randonneur (Jan 25, 2007)

*Southport*

Is it definitely open? We stayed at the CC site some weeks ago and there was a notice on the gate to say enquire at the Winnebago but there was no one about at all, everything looked closed up. There was a phone number but didn't make a note of it. Just as an aside, there is a park and ride at the Eco Centre nearby but unless you park on there you can't use the P&R, there is room for motorhomes to park and it is only £1.50 all day until 7pm. Obviously it will be busy in summer.


----------



## Ian_n_Suzy (Feb 15, 2009)

Hi,

We were in Southport a few weeks back for the Air Show and it was still open then (and really busy as expected).

The contact details I have are: Barbara on 07711502368


----------



## Medallionman (Nov 26, 2005)

It was open last weekend when we went passed. Facilities: a place to dump toilet waste and a tap for freshwater. Plenty of space. Supermarket just down the road and easy walk into town.
Brian


----------



## suedew (May 10, 2005)

Have stayed there a few times, very basic facilities for water and waste dump, but great friendly people. Last time i was there it was £1.00 less a night if you pre booked. Easy 5 minute walk into southport centre.
You have given me an idea thanks 

Sue


----------

